

The Command Line - The Best Newbie Interface? - mcantor
http://www.osnews.com/story/6282/The_Command_Line_-_The_Best_Newbie_Interface

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I thought I recognised this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=889522>

~~~
mcantor
Huh. Looks like the lack of a trailing underscore in my link let it snuck
through. Shenanigans!

